# Tow Vehicle



## ckck (Sep 7, 2010)

Just joined today. Purchased a 2003 26RS last night. Trading up from the pop-up. Next step in this process - deciding on a tow vehicle. We are trading in the minivan but still need the additional seating. We are not the truck type - so looking at SUV's. We were told that the dry weight is around 4,700 but when fully loaded could be as high as 6,000 lbs. Any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You'll need a 1/2 ton base minimum (like Expedition or Suburban).


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

First and foremost...*welcome*, *welcome*, *welcome*. I purchased a 2005 26RS last year and our family of five (six, including the dog) absolutely loves the layout of this unit with the front quad bunks. I recently had my unit weighed fully stocked and ready to camp and it came in at 6,800# / tongue weight of 720#. We, too, graduated from a pop-up last year and needed to upgrade our tow vehicle. Most on this forum will tell you to go as big as possible as they tend to err to safety. After doing much research, we purchased a 2005 Suburban 1500 and it pulls our trailer very well. It has plenty of seating capacity and even has a drop-down TV to keep the kids entertained. As I was deciding between a Tahoe and Suburban, I am glad that I went with the longer wheelbase of the Suburban because it provides much better sway control. Many times I don't even use my friction sway control and the trailer stays straight and has never swayed even when passing and being passed by semi-trucks. If you

As a side note, you can search my posts to check out the mods I have done on my 26RS. I have added custom storage for the rear supports, installed permanent awning lights, installed outside speakers, rear storage trunk, and a Fantastic fan.

Have fun and happy camping...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Just go ahead and get a 3/4 ton Burb or Excursion. That way you can handle that 26 with no sweat and upgrade your camper later if you want. ---Mike


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

You can do it with a half ton = Suburban, Expedition, Armada, Sequoia. Go with the 5+ liter engines with at least a 3.73 rear axle. A Suburban 2500 would allow you to up-size so consider if you think that is a possibility.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - I am sure you will get plenty of suggestions regarding a TV (tow vehicle) here!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We moved up from a popup to a 2003 26rs this year. We think the floorplan and set up is absolutely perfect for our family of 5. We've camped 21 nights this summer and are heading out Friday for our last trip of the year; hockey and soccer have started up and weekends are no longer available for sitting around a campfire.

We tow with a 2003 Yukon XL, again perfect for our family of 5. Mine is the 1500 series 4WD with 3.73 rear and I am the original owner; it is my daily driver. I did end up replacing the OEM receiver, today in fact, with a class IV hitch since the OEM receivers of this time frame have had issues. We had been having issues with the WDH set up and this change has resolved it. The OEM hitch was flexing so much, it would not transfer weight onto the front axles properly. We have not weighed, but we did hitch up and tow the camper home and the difference with the new receiver was immediately apparent. I love the vehicle, but depending on the year you are looking at, do check out the receiver.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, seeing that everyone will have an opinon, and I'd be spending your money







I'd suggest a Expedition EL. Greater wheel base, comfy ride. You're welcome! (Although you could probably find a 2005 Excursion for a song.......just sayin')


----------



## ckck (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow!! Thank you so much for all the information. I love to read forums vs. manufactures websites. The information here is from people who actually are doing the towing.







Glad I found this forum - will be doing alot of reading here before our first camping trip.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We actually started towing with our Expedition (not the new EL) and it wasn't an enjoyable experience at all. Granted my trailer was too heavy for the expedition in EVERY category...but I digress (stinkin' TT dealer).

Anyway, we found a 2005 diesel excursion and LOVE it. Makes towing enjoyable. Not to mention the long trips you have to take without the Outback. If you can find/afford a 3/4 ton Suburban or Yukon or can find a good used Excursion, I say have at it. We have 4 kiddos and we love the room behind the 3rd row seat. Keeping my fingers crossed for the day that GM decides to throw their D-max/Allison combo into a 3/4 ton Burb or Yukon...then I'll be about 10th in line behind others on this forum who have been waiting longer than me.

I guess as they said on those cheesy t-shirts from the 1990s, "go big or go home!" haha


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> We actually started towing with our Expedition (not the new EL) and it wasn't an enjoyable experience at all. Granted my trailer was too heavy for the expedition in EVERY category...but I digress (stinkin' TT dealer).
> 
> Anyway, we found a 2005 diesel excursion and LOVE it. Makes towing enjoyable. Not to mention the long trips you have to take without the Outback. If you can find/afford a 3/4 ton Suburban or Yukon or can find a good used Excursion, I say have at it. We have 4 kiddos and we love the room behind the 3rd row seat. Keeping my fingers crossed for the day that GM decides to throw their D-max/Allison combo into a 3/4 ton Burb or Yukon...then I'll be about 10th in line behind others on this forum who have been waiting longer than me.
> 
> I guess as they said on those cheesy t-shirts from the 1990s, "go big or go home!" haha


X2 on the diesel wish.

Mine is a 25RSS, which stands at 6500 lbs loaded. I initially towed it with a Dodge 1500, 5.3L, 3.73 diff. Top speed on flat terrain was 60 miles/hr. After less than 800 miles with the 25RSS in tow it blew the transmission. Odometer read 49K miles and it cost 2.5 grands for a replacement tranny.

I replaced the Dodge with a 7.3L Ford F250 diesel and have been a happy camper ever since...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!! And welcome to the Site!!

I have done a lot of towing with my last three suburbans, a 1995, 2005, 2008. The 2008 was a 3/4 ton and it was a great tow vehicle!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, let me add my two cents. We started out with a 26RS in 2006. Had a half-ton Suburban to tow it with. Dealer said no problem. And it wasn't for the most part.

Did struggle on some hills here in central Texas and the gas mileage wasn't any good either. Upgraded to the 3/4 ton 8.1L Burb. You wouldn't believe the difference!

Would never, ever consider another half-ton tow vehicle. But, that's just my opinion.

I recommend you go ahead and step up to the 3/4 ton. Burb or Excursion (if you can find one). Look for the bigger engine, too. You'll be glad you did.

Mark


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

mswalt said:


> Well, let me add my two cents. We started out with a 26RS in 2006. Had a half-ton Suburban to tow it with. Dealer said no problem. And it wasn't for the most part.
> 
> Did struggle on some hills here in central Texas and the gas mileage wasn't any good either. Upgraded to the 3/4 ton 8.1L Burb. You wouldn't believe the difference!
> 
> ...


I am new to the site,, but I also like to add my 2cents. We tow with a 1500 Suburban LT 4x4 5.3 v8 2003. I ordered this unit with the 1500 HD frame. This gave me the 4.10 gear and max tow package of 9300 lbs.. The old trailer was 5800 and we towed from Ohio to Florida across Jellico mountain and did not have any probs what so ever. I might also mention this truck has 200K on the clock now and still pulls the weight like a new one.


----------

